# Fat Jax 5/8-9/13 Report



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Met up with a couple PFF'ers Brandon (Millertime) and Jimmy (jjams) and I made the llloooonnnngggg trip to the rigs. Water was a nice blue, the seas were super doable. we did have to work for the fish though. Nothing at the Petronius, Nothing at the marlin, Neptune was holding Black fin Tuna, (we got 26 of them) and the Ram Powell, held a few Black fins. Not muck else going on. we did manage a few 1/2 tuna the sharks weren't really to bad. I don't think I could have bought a Yellowfin if there was a guy there with a sign that read "YELLOWFIN TUNA For Sale" ha ha 

We did do a good deed, there was a disabled fishing boat with 6 people on it, we towed it over to a supply boat after talking to a couple of the rigs on the VHF. Tied them up and back to fishing we went. I could tell they were pretty glad we motored over to see if they were alright...... batteries were toast and it seemed like there were a few shorts in their electrical system. Nice group of fishermen.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Jim! Wish I could have modified my schedule to make the trip. Next time.

Mike


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

At least you can stink the grease up. What kind of boat were you on?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

my3nme said:


> At least you can stink the grease up. What kind of boat were you on?


...


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

awesome, great repor capt cant wait to make that run!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

How much fuel you hold? I have a 27 gamefish with twin 150's. Been to Petronius several times but never to beer can or marlin but plan to ASAP.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

150 Gallons, this trip we used 111 Gallons, we went all the way to Ram Powell this trip. Pretty heavy starting out..... had a lot of ice in case we really got into them..... Avg. GPM was 2.0 - 2.3


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks, that looks like my numbers. I have 185 gal and bought a 50 gal pillow. Maybe ill see ya there. PS I'm a realtor too


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Jimmy, I'm glad you are putting my rod to work!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice report Jim and nice AJ Brandon!


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the report. Those AJs are huge! Don't mean to bombard you with questions, but if that's a Garmin radar, are you pleased with it? Just installed a Garmin HD radar and haven't been out on the water to try it out. Thanks again.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Steve B said:


> Thanks for the report. Those AJs are huge! Don't mean to bombard you with questions, but if that's a Garmin radar, are you pleased with it? Just installed a Garmin HD radar and haven't been out on the water to try it out. Thanks again.


Yes Steve, it's a Garmin (GMR 18). I don't use it much, but when I do I LOVE it!!! I come home after dark a lot, and coming in the pass the radar picks up those green cans (buoys) with no lights great!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a good trip! 
I have the Garmin HD 24 radar and it seems to work really well. I was running through the bay one day and noticed a sailboat pulling a rubber dingy and the radar picked up both targets. I was impressed that i was getting a ping off of the rubber dingy.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Jim I hate that there were no yellow ones for y'all. I saw the water out there yesterday and just knew that your boat would be coming home loaded. 

That's the way the rig trips go sometimes. Least ya got plenty blackfin. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

That's good to hear (Realtor and LITECATCH)! Can't wait to get back on the water and try the new system out AND catch some fish. Got "the fever" bad. Never been out that far (my boat is comparable), maybe one day ... Thanks again.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Did you go out of mobile bay or pensacola


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks for posting the report. Helping others out that far gets you extra karma points!

Robert


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

chad403 said:


> Did you go out of mobile bay or pensacola


Pensacola

thanks for posting the report. Helping others out that far gets you extra karma points!

Thanks, They seemed pretty pleased we checked on them......


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> Nice report Jim and nice AJ Brandon!


Thanks. They stole too many of my jigs the previous afternoon. Was supposed to be out there with a different crew but couldnt get off of work on Friday. It ended up being a year ago exactly that Jim and I went out to the rigs.

At one point at beer can i would hook up every cast or two. The secret weapon was a waxwing jr.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Man so thats were all the blackfins were!! In your boat cause we didnt get one this trip


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Tyler Massey said:


> Jimmy, I'm glad you are putting my rod to work!!


Tyler, when I was choosing my weapons for the trip, I notice this lonely rod collecting dust and thought I should take it out and show it some love.

and alot a loving it got!

Jimmy


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

PRETTY work. Wish I could have made the run to buddy up; perhaps next time.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job Jim. Thanks for the report.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Nice job guys!!!*


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

nice catch and report.


----------

